# 24 Hrs of Allamuchy



## TheBEast (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone else out there headed?  Two other friends and I are riding it again this year (our 3rd year doing it).  We ride solo so we can ride with each other.  Always a good time.  Hoping to top the 6 laps I did last year.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 16, 2009)

I was thinking about volunteering and helping out.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I was thinking about volunteering and helping out.



Send me a PM if you end up going.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck ya crazy bastid.

Watch the movie 24 Solo before you go.  It will get you all stoked for it.  That or it will scare your wits out of ya.

I'd watch it anyway.  Real cool flick.

http://www.amazon.com/24-Solo-Haik-Naltchayan/dp/B000TSP4LS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1250529884&sr=8-1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

where is it?


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2009)

Allamuchy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> Allamuchy.



Allamuchy Township NJ?


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> where is it?



Northwestern, NJ at the Allamuchy Boy Scout Reservation


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> Good luck ya crazy bastid.
> 
> Watch the movie 24 Solo before you go.  It will get you all stoked for it.  That or it will scare your wits out of ya.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  This will be our 3rd year doing it.  We don't get too crazy with it, just try to ride as much as we can.  I'll post up how we do.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2009)

I think anyone that MTB's here knows 60 miles is a shiat ton of distance on a MTB.



Although to keep everyone's ego in check, the guys in the 24 Solo movie were shooting for around 30 8 mile laps.

Yeah.  Brings the insanity to a whooole new level.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

I recognized the name of the place because we deliver tombstones in that area..anyway reminds me of the 24 hours of Aspen..


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah no egos here, this ride usually just about kicks my a$$.  But there are a lot of sections that are fast down hills, so last year I think I was going to almost 10 mile loop in about an hour and 20-30 minutes.  The course is usually fast and a lot of fun and by the time Sunday morning rolls around, without any precip is usally smooth as can be and the lines are great.  Either way a good endurance test!  Those elite guys are just nasty crazy with mad skillz and endurance.  A friend of ours 4 person team won last year.  This year our same friend is right in a duo, so should be interesting to see how he places.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> I think anyone that MTB's here knows 60 miles is a shiat ton of distance on a MTB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is freaking insane..and it's not like they have liftrides in between..


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 27, 2009)

Well the curse of the Allamuch was in full swing.....rain Friday, rain Saturday night resulted in a really muddy/slick course...so the race was called after only 10 hours.  I ended up doing 3 laps (about 9.3 miles and 1200 feet of climbing on each lap).  Was planning on getting in an early morning lap and some more on Sunday morning.  Website says it all....

http://www.24hoursofallamuchy.com/


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2009)

Bummer.  Sounds like it must have gotten pretty messy.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Bummer.  Sounds like it must have gotten pretty messy.



There was a long set of hills at the end that after the second lap I ended up walking.  So lap one is a cluster with everyone starting at the same time and the trails being saturated from the rain Friday and all the rain this summer.  Lap 2 starts to get more packed down and lines are starting to form, so was a bit better than Lap 1.  Lap 3 starts out okay, then half way through the rain starts and it just turns into a sloppy mess.  About 1/2 the course was on fire roads or double-track so that was easily managable, but the other half of single track and rock gardens were just down right dangerous if you weren't careful.  Probably a good thing to call the race, but a bummer consider the $140 I spent to enter the race and didn't even get to ride on Sunday - the nicest day of the 3!!


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2009)

That sucks.  This whole summer has been one long string of bizzare and disappointing weather.


----------



## JD (Aug 30, 2009)

Buy a kayak.


----------



## Marc (Aug 31, 2009)

JD said:


> Buy a kayak.



I think my girlfriend and family would probably stage an intervention if I attempted to acquire another hobby and the gear for it.


----------



## JD (Aug 31, 2009)

Marc said:


> I think my girlfriend and family would probably stage an intervention if I attempted to acquire another hobby and the gear for it.



Yea....it is another weather dependant, all consuming, gear heavy activity.....


----------

